# Have you ever felt like vandalizing something?



## be11ydancer (Dec 2, 2003)

I have frequently. I never went through with anything though. (I realize some of you might find this post immature. And maybe it is, but no one ever said I was a mature person







.)

Here's what I would like to do:
-Throw red paint on people wearing fur.
-Take all the Dubya signs out of people's yards (many in my neighborhood still) and burn them. A big bonfire.
-Every "W" sticker I see would get a big fat black line drawn through it.
-Every Hummer, Suburban, Expedition, Navigator - spray paint "I Love Pollution!" on the side of them.
-Every teen couple making out in front of my kids at the mall/restaurant/park - throw cold water on them.
-Every mama riding around with their baby/toddler NOT in a carseat - I would spray paint "Unfit to Parent" on their car. (There is really no excuse not to have one anymore. Many programs offer free car seats.)
-Steal every "Baby Wise" book from every book store and have a big bonfire.
-Anyone who smacks their kid in front of me in public would get smacked back.

I suppose I have a lot of pent up anger, huh? I think I could keep going on and on but you get my point. I feel better now.









Oh, I just remembered my first ever, and only act of vandalism. When I was in second grade, I got a colored pencil and wrote "I Love Pat Sajak" on some play ground equipment. And then I got caught and a note sent home to my parents. When they read it, they couldn't stop laughing.









So let's discuss vandalism. Yes, it's wrong. But that doesn't stop some people.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I used to put goofy bumper stickers over ones I disagreed with.









When I was little I got put in the corner once and FOR SOME REASON thought I needed to share my plight. So I CARVED with a bobby pin "Im in Truoble" (yeah that is how I spelled it) on back of the front door!

I still get "Im in truoble" jokes from my family :LOL


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 27, 2001)

I quite often feel like spraypainting my neighbor's floodlight black. Every night, in fact, as it shines in my window while I'm trying to sleep.

Some high school friends and I used to drive around and collect campaign signs from the sides of the road and toss them in the trunk during election seasons. We hated it that they crapped up the scenery with that mess. In retrospect, it wasn't such a great thing to do - but it felt awfully good at the time.


----------



## littleteapot (Sep 18, 2003)

Are we really letting it all out?








Completely non-productive, foolishly angry vandalism and acts we just can't get away with doing in the real world?

Whenever I see parents slapping their children I want to draw attention to it, so that everyone in the mall/store sees what they're doing.
I too want to spraypaint the neighbor's floodlight black...
I want to write "I can't breathe" on the super thick blankets that the parents here drape over their baby's buckets EVEN IN THE SUMMER so they can't see out.


----------



## DebraBaker (Jan 9, 2002)

There is a cultish church advertised on my college's BB.

I want to write something to the effect of "Beware, this is a cult" and post that with an arrow pointing to the cult-church's poster but I haven't because I'm not quite sure it's respectible.

DB


----------



## mama ganoush (Jul 8, 2004)

i'm a BIG fan of non-violent, civil disobedience, and have committed many random acts of it.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *littleteapot*
Are we really letting it all out?








Completely non-productive, foolishly angry vandalism and acts we just can't get away with doing in the real world?

Whenever I see parents slapping their children I want to draw attention to it, so that everyone in the mall/store sees what they're doing.
I too want to spraypaint the neighbor's floodlight black...
I want to write "I can't breathe" on the super thick blankets that the parents here drape over their baby's buckets EVEN IN THE SUMMER so they can't see out.

Ughh!I hate this. I want to ask them something like " Are you letting your anger go unchecked and taking it out on your children-"or something else really probing-REALLY LOUD so maybe they will get it. But then I bet their kids would get it.








And I want to ask the moms who blanket thier babies why they are so darn embarrassed!?! Why are they hiding them?

I secretly want to steal all the stupid magqazines and books out of the O.B's office(he had a shared practice, and the other guy was the complete opposite of anything natural. it's weird)
I hide stupid books that are anti-NFL at Borders and put good books out in the open, like on endcaps:LOL
I can't think of anything I have really done lately..Man, I need to get out.


----------



## lynsage (Jul 13, 2004)

i'm not going to get into things i may or may not have actually _done_







, but i will say that right now my big dream is to get a can of spray paint, climb the billboard near my house that has a big picture of a crying baby and the text "He just found out he wasn't born at Hutcheson Hospital", cross out "Hutcheson Hospital" and write "HOME" above it instead.

that billboard's been up since my second trimester and it makes me want to barf. there's some other little blurb at the bottom about why hutcheson hospital is the "best" place to give birth or some crap like that, and i'd like to cross that out and write something like "Love your Body- Take Back Your Health" or words to that effect.

unfortunately i'm in no shape to climb billboards right now, and i haven't been able to find a community of merry pranksters here like the one i had in detroit!


----------



## weebitty2 (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *be11ydancer*
-Every Hummer, Suburban, Expedition, Navigator - spray paint "I Love Pollution!" on the side of them.


http://www.changingtheclimate.com/mission.html


----------



## sleeping queen (Nov 10, 2003)




----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

yes I have often wanted to paint MCBURGER on the cows where I live it's been overgrazed for decades(free range)

I also have lots of other like fantasies but I can't post them here









in all honesty being a mom my monkeywrenching days are over before they ever began :LOL


----------



## burritomama (Aug 26, 2002)

There's a popular pub near me with the name: The Quiet Woman. Its logo is a carved wooden relfie of a milkmaid -type woman - you know, full skirt, clogs, white peasant blouse, little vest, - missing her head.

I've always wanted to give her a head.


----------



## mama ganoush (Jul 8, 2004)

burritto-i'll bet the typos on that could have been amusing...


----------



## be11ydancer (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *weebitty2*
http://www.changingtheclimate.com/mission.html










:LOL















That web site was great. I can see myself participating







.


----------



## be11ydancer (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama ganoush*
i'm a BIG fan of non-violent, civil disobedience, and have committed many random acts of it.

Please elaborate!


----------



## happyhippiemama (Apr 1, 2004)

There's a huge sign nearby, along the interstate, that says "God hates abortion" and I'm dying to put up one right next to it that says "Jesus hates judgemental know-it-alls", only wittier.

Oh, and another sign with a picture of a baby, and it says "I love you Mommy, please don't KILL me". I







every time I drive by it. Freaking fracking right wing







I better stop now.

oh, and as for what I _have_ done or really _would_ do.... let's just say that I'm with MG on this one:

_i'm a BIG fan of non-violent, civil disobedience, and have committed many random acts of it._

crystal


----------



## mama ganoush (Jul 8, 2004)

i will disclose a few, for inquiring minds:

whenever i am at the bookstore, i either hide or cover all the Ann Coulter, Sean Hannity, Bill O'Reilly,etc. books with House of Saud, House of Bush, or a Michael Moore book. I also hide all the ezzo books, and frequently inform the store management about how widely discredited ezzo books are.

i used to have these big rolls of stickers. One was a hanger with a line through it, and i used to put in on all anti-choice stuff i would see. another one said This Degrades Women, and i would find all manners of places to put that.

I put notes on people's cars, and the niceness depends on mamag's moods. The Hummer with the giant Israeli flag sticker did not get a nice note. but, i did include some things they could do if they truly cared about helping israel. like, for instance, stop driving a f*cking hummer.... when i saw beat to crap old cars with Bush stickers, well they got a nice little class warfare note from me too.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Quote:

-Steal every "Baby Wise" book from every book store and have a big bonfire
I threw away the ones at the library. I almost felt bad about it.


----------



## guerrillamama (Oct 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama ganoush*
i'm a BIG fan of non-violent, civil disobedience, and have committed many random acts of it.











guerrillamama tries to live up to her name.


----------



## mama ganoush (Jul 8, 2004)

and all this time i just thought you liked dian fossey.


----------



## guerrillamama (Oct 27, 2003)

:

i do!


----------



## DebraBaker (Jan 9, 2002)

I was just thinking of this and it cracked me up. Not quite on topic but I saw a sign that read, "Lesbians Against Bush" and I just can't stop laughing. :LOL







: Look!!! I got to use that one









db


----------



## ~Jenna~ (Dec 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *be11ydancer*
-Steal every "Baby Wise" book from every book store and have a big bonfire.

I took the ones at the library and threw them behind a big bookshelf


----------



## nova22 (Jun 26, 2004)

There were stickers you could buy online that said stuff like "The AAP advises against practises suggested in this book", etc, about babywise. I wonder where they are, I'd love to stick some books with them.


----------



## zipperump-a-zoomum (Jan 9, 2002)

When I was in high school we used to steal the neighbors lawn goat. We'd leave notes (Got Your Goat!) and then return the goat dressed for the holidays. A friend carried the goat across the stage for graduation.

That is the extent of my vandalism...but the suv tagging is right up my alley!
My partner has been talking about flame throwers...stickers are much less prosecute-able








k


----------



## guerrillamama (Oct 27, 2003)

And now -- guerrillamama's famous paranoid warning







: directed at no one in particular, I promise.

*ahem*
The internet is not as anonymous as you think, and to the extent that we are discussing illegal activities, we should all think twice or three times before posting and be very careful about what we say. I recommend phrases like ...
"Hypothetically...'
"I heard this story..."
"A friend of mine..."
"You know what would be really cool?..."

Thank you. We now return to our program
:cop:


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I put little post its in Babywise books and on formula displays talking about the dangers of both.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phathui5*
I threw away the ones at the library. I almost felt bad about it.

I've done th is too









I also put LLL flyers in all the parenting books (more advocacy than vandalism) and hide the Ezzo books at the bookstore. Once I completely rearranged a parenting display at B and N and substituted all AP/NFL books.

What I want to vandalize.
I want to rip down the stupid "I'm prized- I'm immunized"poster at the library (or at least put up some sort of "Know the facts" poster next to it.

Everytime I see a bottle representing babies I want to replace it with a huge boob.

I want to rip down the list of items for sale on the church community bulletin board that includes a 12-gauge shotgun. (Everytime I remember there are people around)

Annette


----------



## Myboysmom (Nov 19, 2001)

Okay, here is what I would do:

key his truck
key her jeep
spray paint: THEY ARE COMMITTING ADULTRY on the window of his office where she works


----------



## jannan (Oct 30, 2002)

this is just my kind of thread. i have put little stickers on suv's in mall parking lots that say "my country went to war so i could drive an suv." i have stuck stickers that read "lies'' to the sf chron vending machines. but that is it.

i've yelled at bush supporters when i see a bush bumper sticker on their car . I get them to roll down their window like i need directions and scream "BUSH SUCKS"!!!!!!!!!! they go absolutely ballistic. as if i have insulted their own family member. it is fun to valdalise if it is for a good cause


----------



## Skim (Jan 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lynsage*
i'm not going to get into things i may or may not have actually _done_







, but i will say that right now my big dream is to get a can of spray paint, climb the billboard near my house that has a big picture of a crying baby and the text "He just found out he wasn't born at Hutcheson Hospital", cross out "Hutcheson Hospital" and write "HOME" above it instead.

that billboard's been up since my second trimester and it makes me want to barf. there's some other little blurb at the bottom about why hutcheson hospital is the "best" place to give birth or some crap like that, and i'd like to cross that out and write something like "Love your Body- Take Back Your Health" or words to that effect.

unfortunately i'm in no shape to climb billboards right now, and i haven't been able to find a community of merry pranksters here like the one i had in detroit!

Oh, I wished I lived near you! Targets like that are SO hard to resist....Perfect. Just perfect.

No harm in making something say what it really should - kind of like sculpture: before there was only a block of wood, and you, the artist, help the real thing emerge.


----------



## guerrillamama (Oct 27, 2003)

Right after the US started bombing Iraq, an establishment in Seattle put up a HUGE sign that said "GOD BLESS AMERICA." One night the "B" got blacked out.


----------



## SadieJaneR (Sep 11, 2004)

zipperumpazoomom:

Quote:

When I was in high school we used to steal the neighbors lawn goat. We'd leave notes (Got Your Goat!) and then return the goat dressed for the holidays. A friend carried the goat across the stage for graduation.








:

thats hilarious to me!!


----------



## girlndocs (Mar 12, 2004)

DH has been known to move all the Ezzo books to the "True Crime" or "Horror" sections









I saw stickers once that said STOP STARVATION IMAGERY. Every







time I go to the mall (not often, I assure you) I wish I had some to slap on the store windows with those ridiculously skinny mannequins.

Check out CrimethInc. They used to carry stickers to put on gas pumps -- they read "Fortified With 100% Real Iraqi Blood" -- but I can't find 'em now. They have some other cool ones, though, also suggestions for deployment







Their prices are very low, too, sometimes at cost.

ETA: Theoretically, it would be very easy to print simple,short-message stickers ("LIES" for newspaper machines, for example, or "This Degrades Women") from a printer using those plain labels from the office store. Cheap too.

Ooh! Ooh! I just noticed CrimethInc offers free GIF downloads to do exactly that with their sticker designs! Woo hoooooo!


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *littleteapot*
Are we really letting it all out?








Completely non-productive, foolishly angry vandalism and acts we just can't get away with doing in the real world?

I too want to spraypaint the neighbor's floodlight black...

Ditto on the floodlight, but since we are letting it all hang out, I'd like to buy their house and raze it. Now they are building a house in the lot right next to them and it is only 10 feet away, so the view out my window is going to be nothing but houses. I was hoping I could develop some pyrotelepathy skills and start fires with my mind while staring at the construction site. But since I can't, I guess I'll just let it be. :LOL

I'm not much for sticking things on people's cars. A mama who posts here was out with her children and someone called them communists and stuck a Bush sticker over their Kerry sticker. I'm sure that person thinks it is for a good cause, but I don't consider that an effective of non-violent way of communicating. Alas, neither would my pyrokinesis, but it would be cool, huh? LOL


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Here is the site with the anti-ezzo stickers

http://www.geocities.com/antiezzo/

I didn't think about crime for the Ezzo books, I always snuck them into Science Fiction.


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

I had the best idea once. Oh, if only I'd had a magic marker.

I saw a sign for that Tough Love program, with this huge arrow pointing to where the room was, and I thought of changing it to say Rough Love...adds a whole different meaning, doesn't it? :LOL


----------



## zipperump-a-zoomum (Jan 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *girlndocs*
I saw stickers once that said STOP STARVATION IMAGERY. Every







time I go to the mall (not often, I assure you) I wish I had some to slap on the store windows with those ridiculously skinny mannequins.


Northernsun has tee-shirts with "Start a revolution: Stop hating your body."
I wonder if that stuff is registered?
K


----------



## aussiemum (Dec 20, 2001)

Oh c'mon now, Laura, which bit are you going tsk tsk at? Seriously, I'm sure there must be some sort of direct action out there that you'd approve of.....









As for me, ask me no questions I'll tell you no lies.........

My current favourite vandalism fantasy (which means I'll never do it, so I can tell you all here) is to put spikes into the road outside my house, the road that certain members of the community insist upon using as a speedway, particularly when they are trying to 'beat the light' at the end of the street.









A few well constructed caltrops would do the trick. A flat tire or two wouldn't hurt the little........ darlings & their hotted up cars. An impossible trick without some fancy engineering to weed out the non-speeders, of course, but I can dream........


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

i wouldnt do it, or at least admit to it. but there is a beer billboard near my house that says
"help your wife dont use a glass"

i sooooo much want to spray paint over it. how about help your husband. take him to AA.
maya
there are lots of them i want to do, like monkeywrench where new yuppie condo's are going to be built near my lovely little corner store.
maya


----------



## be11ydancer (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zipperump-a-zoomum*
Northernsun has tee-shirts with "Start a revolution: Stop hating your body."
I wonder if that stuff is registered?
K

I saw a shirt with that here (I LOVE these t-shirts.)
http://www.proletarianthreads.com/tshirts/t110.html

If you order from them, order a size or two up. They run in junior sizes but I don't think it says so on their web site.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Well, poop, they only go up to a size XL.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aussiemum*
A few well constructed caltrops would do the trick. A flat tire or two wouldn't hurt the little........ darlings & their hotted up cars. An impossible trick without some fancy engineering to weed out the non-speeders, of course, but I can dream........

















We've joked about putting caltrops in the road for the speeders.


----------



## aussiemum (Dec 20, 2001)

Amywillo-










I've spent far too many sleepless hours listening to cars speed past, trying to dream up a way to weed out the nice people who drive normally......

I'm still workin' on it..... I'll let you know how it goes.....


----------



## mama ganoush (Jul 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ian'smommaya*
there are lots of them i want to do, like monkeywrench where new yuppie condo's are going to be built near my lovely little corner store.
maya


i love me some earth liberation front!!!!!


----------



## aussiemum (Dec 20, 2001)

Tread carefully, carefully ladies! Not trying to imitate guerillamama here, who is off studying & not lurking, i am sure







, but this _is_ a public forum........

just a little reminder from your friendly neighbourhood paranoid sistah......


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

didnt say i did or would just that it would be nice if... from another little bit paraniod mama.
maya


----------



## be11ydancer (Dec 2, 2003)

I heard about Earth Liberation Front. Something they did was on the news here. Something about burning down a building. It seemed a bit too radical for me. What if someone were injured or killed because ELF decided to blow up something? I would never do anything that could possibly hurt someone. Hiding Ezzo books? Harmless. Tagging cars? Harmless. Starting fires? I don't think so.


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

not that i agree or dis agree but elf calls in to the police when they are going to do something, much like other orgs. that dont want to hurt ppl just material goods.
maya


----------



## be11ydancer (Dec 2, 2003)

Oh, that would make sense. I didn't know they called the police first. I don't know much about them accept what I heard on the news. Once, I heard that they went to some car dealerships and spray painted on the SUV's "I







Pollution". I thought that was hilarious.


----------



## H&HMom (Jul 9, 2004)

I'm still laughing over "I love Pat Sajak!" LOL!

Good idea about the Ezzo books. I remember when I was pregnant the first time, a woman I know told me to get that book. If I'd seen a warning label on it, I would have known earlier to run fast in the other direction!

I like the idea of putting them in horror and sci fi, too!

You all are too funny.

Laura
(mostly lurker, occasional poster with hot baby sleeping in my lap 90% of the time)


----------

